# Purina Pro Plan Vs. Science Diet



## BeauShel

My Bama loves the Purina Pro Plan and cleans his bowl everytime. Hope you can get him all well and the right food.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

it may just be a puppy thing. my Layla had loose stools on every food we tried until she was 18 weeks old. at that point we started using Canidae ALS (we no longer feed this) and the diarrhea went away for good. 

a friend of mine had a border collie that was the same way. they both just grew out of it. 

as long as she is still growing, gaining weight, is active, and no blood is present-I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## riddle03

Both my boys love Purina Pro Plan.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I wouldn't feed any SD product. They are not meat based and contain huge amounts of filler. There have been many threads on this..... vets actually earn a sizeable amount for selling it. If you go to their website, look thru the ingredient listing of their products.... it's a shocker.


----------



## janni518

We had also tried the Science Diet and had bad results with it. Wicked diarrhea. Just started transitioning to Purina Pro Plan and so far no diarrhea and he licks his bowl clean


----------



## tjfox

*Pro Plan*

Friday ate Blue Buffalo Puppy for a couple of bags and had loose stool the whole time. Switched her to Pro Plan Adult at about 4 1/2 months and the loose stool went away. She also likes the Pro Plan better.


----------



## skylielover

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> it may just be a puppy thing. my Layla had loose stools on every food we tried until she was 18 weeks old. at that point we started using Canidae ALS (we no longer feed this) and the diarrhea went away for good.
> 
> a friend of mine had a border collie that was the same way. they both just grew out of it.
> 
> as long as she is still growing, gaining weight, is active, and no blood is present-I wouldn't worry about it.


Yes - she is still growing, gaining weight, very active, and thankfully no blood.

She went to the vet today for a checkup & shots, and he said it's probably just the food since she had normal stool when I only fed her a pure chicken & rice diet. Her checkup was good including her weight. 

So I guess she just can't handle Blue buffalo all the way... unfortunately,..:doh:


----------



## msdogs1976

skylielover said:


> Yes - she is still growing, gaining weight, very active, and thankfully no blood.
> 
> She went to the vet today for a checkup & shots, and he said it's probably just the food since she had normal stool when I only fed her a pure *chicken & rice diet.* Her checkup was good including her weight.
> 
> So I guess she just can't handle Blue buffalo all the way... unfortunately,..:doh:


You might try Natural Balance Ultra. Mine has done well with it.

Natural Balance "Ultra Premium" is for all breeds and all life stages. Made with three quality meats (no by-products): fresh chicken, duck and lamb meal, an optimum source of highly digestible protein. Oatmeal is added as an exceptional source of carbohydrates, fiber, thiamin and Vitamin E. This diet does not contain corn, soy, wheat, eggs, white rice, dairy, or sunflower oil.


----------



## SunGold

Science Diet - ick! :yuck:


----------



## skylielover

Yeah I'm definitely not a fan of Science Diet. It's so strange to only see SD piled up at vet offices. You would think they would want you to feed the best to your dog. 
hmmmm..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

skylielover said:


> Yeah I'm definitely not a fan of Science Diet. It's so strange to only see SD piled up at vet offices. You would think they would want you to feed the best to your dog.
> hmmmm..


 
Ah, but the perks and kickbacks they receive from SD are SUBSTANTIAL. I can't remember what I had read, but some vets can earn a large portion of their income peddling SD.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden

I use Purina Pro Plan with ours and it has been working great! 
Adding 2 teaspoons of canned pumpkin (not the pie filling) and 2 teaspoons of activia plain yogurt done wonders for Mya's runny poo...it may take a few days but it may help 

Good Luck and I hope your puppy feels better soon...


----------



## lalala

I didn't know anything about dog food when we had Cody. He was on SD all his life and I feel horrible about that. And yes, my vet recommended we feed SD although we never bought from him. It was this forum that informed me of all the choices we had for our pups! Thanks GRF!


----------



## skylielover

lalala said:


> I didn't know anything about dog food when we had Cody. He was on SD all his life and I feel horrible about that. And yes, my vet recommended we feed SD although we never bought from him. It was this forum that informed me of all the choices we had for our pups! Thanks GRF!


I totally agree. I knew nothing up until a few weeks ago. This website is a life saver!


----------



## Lucky's mom

I'm not a SD fan as a rule because I do think they haven't been meat based...but I've heard enough to know their prescription diets can make a real difference for some conditions.

My personal thought is that if a commercial dog food like science diet, pro-plan or heck even puppy chow stops the diareah then these foods are better for your puppy then Blue Buffelo no matter the ingredients.

Lucky never had diarreah when he was a pup...he was on the "bad" stuff (puppy chow). I consider pro plan, eukanuba and iams the good stuff and I don't think these foods have a reputation for upsetting gastric systems.


----------



## Pointgold

I would not feed Science Diet if it were the last food on earth. About the only dogs that I have ever seen do well on it were German Shepherds. I hate the stuff. I had a boarder here who ate it and my dogs wouldn't even look at it when I spilled some. If you open a bag, it is greasy - that is the oily flavor enhancer that they spray on it. Blechh...

I'm a Pro Plan Fan - leading the crusade to get Pro Plan to BRING BACK THE ORIGINAL FORMULA!!!!!! I bought 3 more bags today, andhave 7 on hold to pick up tomorrow. I'll have enough stockpiled to last a while, while I research what I will switch to if they DON'T bring it back (KEEP CALLING, FOLKS!) I won't be feeding "Shredded Blends"!


----------



## skylielover

Pointgold said:


> I would not feed Science Diet if it were the last food on earth. About the only dogs that I have ever seen do well on it were German Shepherds. I hate the stuff. I had a boarder here who ate it and my dogs wouldn't even look at it when I spilled some. If you open a bag, it is greasy - that is the oily flavor enhancer that they spray on it. Blechh...
> 
> I'm a Pro Plan Fan - leading the crusade to get Pro Plan to BRING BACK THE ORIGINAL FORMULA!!!!!! I bought 3 more bags today, andhave 7 on hold to pick up tomorrow. I'll have enough stockpiled to last a while, while I research what I will switch to if they DON'T bring it back (KEEP CALLING, FOLKS!) I won't be feeding "Shredded Blends"!


Let us know what you decide to feed when Pro Plan is gone. I've read so many food labels, reviews, websites, that I can't decide on the best for her. So far she seems to be doing ok on the Pro Plan since I started yesterday! So I'm coming to the conclusion she can't handle such a natural/organic blend such as Blue Buffalo.. at least not during puppyhood


----------



## Pointgold

skylielover said:


> Let us know what you decide to feed when Pro Plan is gone. I've read so many food labels, reviews, websites, that I can't decide on the best for her. So far she seems to be doing ok on the Pro Plan since I started yesterday! So I'm coming to the conclusion she can't handle such a natural/organic blend such as Blue Buffalo.. at least not during puppyhood


I'm praying that ProPlan will take heed of the dissatisfaction of their customer base and bring the original formula back. But I've got enough to cary me through the winter while I do research other options - I'll share my decision should I find myself being forced to switch.


----------

